# Notebook funktioniert nach SSD Einbau nicht mehr



## Synony44 (26. November 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe hier aktuell ein Problem mit meinen Notebook... (Medion Akoya E6214)
Letzte Woche habe ich mir von einem Kumpel eine SSD (HDD in 2016 ist nen bissl Langsam) für das Teil besorgt und auch eingebaut. 
Als ich das Notebook wieder einschalten wollte passierte..... NICHTS !! Gar nichts!
Nichtmal ein anlaufender Lüfter oder irgendeine LED. Ich war zunächst ziemlich Ratlos. Auch nach einem Wechsel auf die alte Platte tut sich nichts mehr. Einzige Auffälligkeit ist mMn. die große Unterschied bei den Ampereangaben der Festplatten.
-die HDD (WD 500 GB) hat 0,55 A
-die SSD (256 GB, stammt aus einem Macbook, also eigentlich eine von Samsung) hat 1,85 A 
beide bei 5V

Der Unterschied ist ja schon ziemlich groß - oder was meint ihr? Kann sowas den Laptop zerstören?
Hab den Laptop auch mal vorsichtig aufgeschraubt, jedoch nichts auch nur im Ansatz verschmortes oder kaputtes gesehen/gerochen.

Ist zwar nicht mehr der neuste, wäre aber trotzdem schade drum ..

Habt ihr vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Idee dazu?


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2016)

Die Macbook SSD könnte Probleme mit dem Bios haben. (??)

Hardwaremäßig sollte es keine Probleme geben, ich hab schon mehrere (m)SATA SSDs verbaut, auch in Notebooks.


----------



## Synony44 (27. November 2016)

Hmmm.. halte ich eigentlich für ausgeschlossen, da das Notebook jetzt ja nicht mal mehr mit der alten Platte angeht.
Am Desktop sowie mit USB-Adapter am Notebook hat die SSD problemlos funktioniert - nur Intern halt nicht.


----------



## amdahl (27. November 2016)

Tut sich etwas wenn ihr versucht den Laptop ganz ohne Platte zu starten?


----------



## Synony44 (27. November 2016)

Nein, leider auch dann keine Reaktion. Was ich seltsam finde ist halt, dass weder der Lüfter anläuft noch Sonstwas passiert. :/


----------



## Nostrex (27. November 2016)

Erstmal Akku raus netzteil ab und 20 Sekunden start Knopf fest halten.
Dann noch 20-30 Mal start knopf tippen, 5 Gedenk Mininuten einlegen und Netzteil ran, startet er ?
Falls nicht : 

Hilft wohl nur Zerlegen und Bios Batterie Ziehen.
Also auch Akku Netzteil ab, Startknopf halten, paar mal tippen, Zerlegen, Bios Batterie raus, 10 Minuten stehen lassen wieder einstecken und alles wieder zusammen bauen.

LG


----------

